# My Gun-grey BNR 32 - new wheels



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

How's it going fellas!

New member to this site.. :chuckle: 

I've had my GTR for a little over a year now... Bought her pretty stock, have done a bit to her (power fc, pods, exhaust) and have a turbo/ cams/ fuel set-up happening in the next couple of months.. 

Finally got some wheels for her, plan was to keep it 100% stock looking.. but these came up far too cheap for me too resist.. 

Hope you's like it..

Cheers Tomek


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Looks great..... 
Love the wheels, they really suit the car.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Really nice! Polished Lip FTW!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Work Meisters?! Looks awesome! :squintdan


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

17''?
18''?


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Loving the lip*

IMHO too many wheels are losing the lip and there is a perfect example of why the lip is good!

They look superb and the whole attitude of the car is fantastic - really like it with the Nismo caps and those wheels.

Its a keeper!


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

There 18'' with a +18 off set... Yep work meisters! 

I was thinking about going a smidget lower and maybe some spacers to fatten her out a bit more.

Thanks for the comments fellas!


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

She is a beauty, i nearly brought those for mine, Some times i do wish i had.

PS: i bet your roads are amazing for the R32,,,


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW perfect jus how I like um stock looking. Never saw side repeaters on one! I have one question is that the std intercooler with the paint taken off? I was thinkin of doin this but wasnt sure how good it would look. If it is il do it, looks good.


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey jus seen you made a comment on mine thanks. As you can see I could do with gettin rid of the intercooler mesh and a smaller reg plate, ya im a bit excited about fittin the ecu and bits to make more power. Ive had a plenty of powerful cars but its true wot they say theres nutin like a gtr.


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

brett21 said:


> She is a beauty, i nearly brought those for mine, Some times i do wish i had.
> 
> PS: i bet your roads are amazing for the R32,,,


Should of :chuckle: 

Road's here aren't too bad! Got a nice twisty mountain road a few minutes from mine... Car goes great up there with the stockers fitted with toyo's. 
But due to increase in police i like to keep it on the track.. I can't exploit the car anywhere near it's true potential on the road.


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Rossy said:


> Hey jus seen you made a comment on mine thanks. As you can see I could do with gettin rid of the intercooler mesh and a smaller reg plate, ya im a bit excited about fittin the ecu and bits to make more power. Ive had a plenty of powerful cars but its true wot they say theres nutin like a gtr.


Yeah mate, that's the stock cooler... Bought it that way, I don't mind the look everyone asks me wether it's stock or not... there shocked when i say it's stock


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Some more parts for the future set-up

2860-7 turbos
Denso 800cc injectors
Z32 AFM's


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

*Decided to copy and paste this from another forum i frequent*

Going into round 2 i changed nothing on the car.

My day(This overview is going to be sh#t house)

First time out, was all over the shop struggling to lay the power down but still managing a pb of 46.09. I was running up against an lightly track modded 33gtst (semis, cage, seat, harness, 220kw... not sure what else), the sibling was definately putting a lot of pressure on me tongue.gif Edging infront of me in the first run. Got out to check the pressures and noticed that they had ballooned to 40psi (had adjusted to 32psi night before, must of not put enough heat in before adjustment). Adjusted the pressure again and was patiently waiting for the next run.

2nd run i pulled a 45.5 edging in front of the 33... Only for him to edge back out infront of me in the 3rd run with me still in the 45.5 zone.

I turned to 3zercrowd for some much needed advice. I asked, he offered, I applied, he got shitty... laugh.gif 44.94 in the 4th run some .02 quicker then the 33. At this point there was .1 of a second between 7th and 11th overall with an Evo 8 (i think) holding me back from 8th..

Last run and I was quite comfortable with the set-up of the car but not confident that I would improve, worrying even more so that the little brother (33) would win the skyline b4ttle! (commentators view of things). Got out onto the track and on my first warm up lap just concentrating on the lines, I hit the beams at 44.39. The next lap an even better 44.29!

Ended up with 2nd in my class and not sure on overall atm. Missed the presentation, had no idea it was on!

So with a pb of 44.29, Im extremely pleased as a low 45 was my target! Streeters and pads on the verge of replacing tongue.gif

If time (work) permits im hoping for a 43 in June on the same setup (pads perhaps)..
Then for the double header; semis, lines & pads, turbos with all supports) and few little pieces will get me a bit more competetive..

Anyways it's not all writing.. Here is a clip of me running mid 45's...

YouTube - Zieba Unleashed part 3.

Taily 1st run

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPC_CEDRE08...feature=related

2nd run

YouTube - Zieba Unleashed part 2.


Like to thank Hano (wyt32) for the video and for throwing it on the tube. 3zercrowds for the tips tongue.gif and bringing me my trophy! hehe


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

You also need more dish...save up for the 3-pieces? LOL


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Met up with Hano for some pics, couldn't come up with anything good at first but then when he left  , i strung some nice shots.


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Come on guys, need some more feedback.. Do they suit ... hehe


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

They look sweet!!


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok.. how about an update..

It\'s been a busy month for me... and I feel like dribbling.. so if your bored have a read.

Had an operation on my ankle and flew down to Sydney to re-cooperate at the olds place.. Half the family left to europe and my whole main social group went to europe aswell ie; love parade, sensation and ibiza ... fkers! So that left me my other mates.. and one mate in specific, a typical car rat! It\'s a head kick but the both of us were cruising round with plasters on our feet laugh.gif both having the same operation.. While I was there I sampled the long missed Sydney car scene, missed out on Superlap cause I was un-organized and lazy mad.gif ..

But I did get to check out and shop at a lot of Sydney Parts places and work shops..
Went to Croydon Race Developments, while awaiting my parts to come in from the \"spot\" I was offered a tour of the shop. Had a look under belly of the GREDDY 35 GTR which now has the graphics completely removed, had a gander at Marios 8 second hood less tongue.gif GTR-700... Enjoyed watching a 34 nur spec on the roller being acquinted with his new buddy \"Mr To4z\" ... also had a good look at the autostyle 32 which has been featured on ignition dvd... and a host of other High powered GTR\'s and 200\'s.

ImageShack - Hosting :: zzzzzmj5.jpg

Went down to Just jap and purchased a few parts, was quite boring .. had a sly sneak at the Donut king 35 and that was about it!

The highlight of Sydney would have definately been the Subaru Wiseman\'s ferry cruise... I was piloting my mate\'s Liberty RS (sti motor, box, shaft and interior) was a real good run through the twisties and im afraid we got up to some serious mischief in the few packs of cars..

http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/8570/27072008047eq8.jpg

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/1659/27072008048vc7.jpg


Returned to the ville and attacked the car\'s missing problem...

Changed the plugs, still missing..

Changed the packs, still missing..

Changed the resistor pack, still missing..

Turned down the boost, still missing..

Cleaned the pods, still missing..

Cleaned the AFM\'s, still missing..

Ran a test on the FPR, still missing..

Checked the 02 sensor, still missing..

Bit of a rhythm ey? dry.gif


Replaced the intake joiners, still missing but now building boost and staining the driveway on idle (incredibly rich)

A few of these key words hit my mate, and he found by freak of nature the likely cause.. Now for the people who are interested.. here is the read:

http://paulr33.skylinesaustralia.com/docs/...erfc-faq.htm#63

So after quite a long dilemma of finding the suitable earthing wire i finally put an extra earth on it... Car is still missing slightly but it is pulling through the Rev range some what cleanly, another earth or two should do it.




QUOTE
thomas.....we need to fix those plugs.... ninja.gif


you were saying Chris biggrin.gif

Anyways here are the parts i got this month..

Still got the turbs, injectors and few bits and pieces stowed away in my mates shed..

http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/8575/10082008076ro6.jpg

Ho-pe-fu-llllly the car is sorted out for the October sprints.. with a set of semis and more dieting im looking to place reasonably well and reeling in those stupidly quick evos mad.gif


Lol.. hopefully someone made something off this..

Cheers Tomek


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice read...Although the like the the skylinesaustralia forum doesn't seem to work 
Nice car btw :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

Skylinesaustralia is down at the moment...


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

was working last night! This was while the forums were down too


----------

